# Camelot Theme Park. April 2015



## Judderman62 (Feb 6, 2016)

Continuing Alphabetically I have arrived at C and was very late to the party
at this place - thrashed to within an inch of it's life. Ah well it's ticked
off the list.

Solo visit to this place and bumped into two groups of peeps during my visit.


1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






​


----------



## tazong (Feb 6, 2016)

beautiful pictures bud - i must visit here - defintly gonna bring betty


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 7, 2016)

betty ?

..


----------



## tazong (Feb 7, 2016)

betty boo is my drone a dji phantom 2 with a go pro 3 onboard - she just loves doing the doo


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2016)

tazong said:


> betty boo is my drone a dji phantom 2 with a go pro 3 onboard - she just loves doing the doo



Hahahaha. 

Tidy shots there JM. Looks like a nice day for it.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice one Judderman62


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 7, 2016)

thanks peeps.


----------



## smiler (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks well worth a nose even though as you say it bin trashed, I wonder if betty boo picks up hitchhikers? Lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## jakee (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks great, I really want to go now 
great post by the way


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice selection of photos and it looks like you had nice weather as well.


----------



## tazong (Feb 7, 2016)

smiler said:


> Looks well worth a nose even though as you say it bin trashed, I wonder if betty boo picks up hitchhikers? Lovely pics, Thanks



Betty does not but i do  - when i feel i am kind of there - would love to go on some explores


----------

